# 28" tall plaster pedestals $8.99 @ AC Moore



## spinachetr

I took this last week before they were on sale.


----------



## jdubbya

Thanks for the heads up. These make great grave monuments. Here's one I made a couple yearsw ago.


----------



## Xane

How did you waterproof that one? Did it hold up well? We had these when I worked at a craft store and they were hollow and open on the bottom, so it was next to impossible to seal them entirely (though I guess you could pour sealer into it and swirl it around the inside). Moisture would make them crumble, eventually. We pretty much had to tell customers "indoor use only".


----------



## spinachetr

My thought was to fill them with expanding foam to help with the brittleness (and thinness), coat them in Dryloc, then paint them. Even with all of that I probably won't keep them out in the rain. These will eventually be used for the singing busts projection.


----------



## jdubbya

I gave mine a coat of latex paint, then stained it a bit using watered down green. I don't think there is much you can do to protect them other than being careful when moving/storing them. I also won't leave it out in the weather. It goes out Halloween afternoon and back in that night.


----------



## WHIT

I been searching their site to order some and cant see to find the product. Any idea ?

ty
Whit


----------



## spinachetr

probably in store only. They are listed as "doorbusters" for this week


----------

